

Show NH: Startups look at your competitor's rankings for free using Rankpanel - APuschilov
http://www.rankpanel.com/

======
APuschilov
Hi guys, we've built Rankpanel to give EVERYONE the opportunity to gain
insights into SEO. As our tools are available for free you can check out your
or your competitor's organic and paid rankings, page distribution, ranking
development over time, and more things - and all of that for free. We've used
Hadoop and other nifty tools to make you life easier and SEO effortless. So
please sign up and we're very interested in your feedback.

